# Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??



## Testpilot (2. Feb. 2009)

Hi Ihr Lieben,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Kunststoffkiste in den Maßen (ca.) 100-120 breitx60-80 tiefx60-80 hoch oder größer herbekomme.
Habe in der Bucht gesucht und irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden.
Das ganze soll nach Möglichkeit auch noch bezahlbar sein 

Danke

Übrigens, ich hab da in der Bucht einen Laden aufgetan der 1000Ltr IBC fürn 100er incl. Versand anbietet!!


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hab da mal den Link von einem Hersteller aus der Heimatstadt meiner besseren Hälfte: 

http://www.georgutz.com

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Klasse, danke 

Hab da mal angefragt, man darf gespannt sein


----------



## schrope (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt!

Ich suche schon ca. ein halbes Jahr nach einer solchen Kiste, auch für meinen Siebfilter. Bitte poste hier umgehend wenn du was findest das auch noch leistbar ist.

Viel Glück bei der Suche! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## joergrue (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Du kannst auch mal bei www.opv-gmbh.de schauen,die 2.Wahl (die man oft nicht mal als diese erkennt) ist aus unserer Sicht recht preiswert.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

und hier http://www.boxline.de ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/produkte.html

mindestmenge waren 3 große (40x60x43), dir ergeben dann einen colli, die braucht man aber immer mal...
hab mir wärend des umbaus einen ng-nachbau damit realisiert...


----------



## Testpilot (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal einige Firmen angeschrieben, ob diese überhaupt an privat verkaufen.
So knapp nen 100er kostet das Vergnügen aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach 
Viele der angebotenen Boxen sind in meinen Augen aber für das Vorhaben nicht geeignet da die Ecken oft abgerundet und die Wände schräg sind.

Ich sag bescheid wenns was Neues gibt


----------



## Testpilot (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Ich seh da gerade den Link von Carsten

Das ist es doch oder nicht .... 

http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/eurobehaelter-geschlossen-eg8642_1_18.html


----------



## schrope (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Tja, schon, aber da hast du nur eine Höhe von 410mm!

Willst du 2 übereinander schweißen? Ich glaube nicht das die Schweißnähte halten werden, ausserdem hast du auch noch zwei Grifflöcher, geschlossen gibts die nur ab einer Abnahme von 100Stück :?

Ich hab es schon aufgegeben nach einem Behälter zu suchen der dafür passt.

Ich glaube ich werde meinen wohl aus GFK bauen.....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Die Grifflöcher kann man dicht machen. Meinst Du nicht das die Höhe ausreichend ist?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hi,


man nehme diese diese Box/Kiste und baue einen Schrägsiebfilter......

Bei mir fliessen da in der Saison ca. 18.000L/h durch und die Kapazität iss noch nich voll ausgeschöpft.......


----------



## schrope (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Die Grifflöcher kann man dicht machen. Meinst Du nicht das die Höhe ausreichend ist?



Naja, dicht machen..... wie stellst du dir das vor?

Die Höhe ausreichend... kommt darauf an was du machen willst.
Willst du eine gepumpte Version reicht es völlig, siehe Olli.P's Siebfilter.

Für Schwerkraft wie in meinem Fall reicht es nicht, da ich eine Niveauregelung brauche und die sollte ca. 20 cm sein.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## kunisteich (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo
Evtl kann ich dir mit dieser Adresse weiterhelfen.
http://www.logismarket.at/eurobox/palettenbox/973664908-699513283-p.html

Das sind Boxen die beim transport von schlachthöfen benutzt werden.
Wo du diese jetzt aber gebraucht herbekommst das weiß ich dann auch nicht so genau.
evtl mal bei einem Schlachthof bzw Fischverarbeitungsbetrieb nachhaken.
Da werden die am meisten benutzt.
Hoffe das ich dir damit helfen konnte


----------



## Testpilot (4. Feb. 2009)

@ Peter

Na die Griffmulden von innen mit einem größeren Kunststoffteil einfach verkleben, dann ist das Ding dicht.

Aber mit der Höhe wirst Du wahrscheinlich Recht haben!!


----------



## gärtner (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo,bin Kunststoffschweißer und kann solche Kisten bauen.Mal aufskizzieren und dann schaue  ich ob ich was machen kann und zu welchem Preis.



Gerald

Edit: Macht das bitte per PN aus


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hab mir das noch mal alles angeschaut und mit den üblichen im Handel erhältlichen Bogensiebschwerkraftfiltern verglichen, die sind alle deutlich deutlich höher und er schmal. 
Bei den meisten steht das Sieb auch sehr steil im Filter. 
Ich würde mich beim Nachbau da auch mit den Maßen an solch einem funktionierenden Filter orientieren. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (4. Feb. 2009)

@ Gerald

ich mache nachher mal eine CAD Skizze und lasse sie dir zukommen.

@ Wolf
ich sage nur Ultrasieve ....... 


Gruß
Timo


----------



## schrope (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

@ Wolf

Genau, ich suche schon lange nach einer Kiste mit ungefähr solchen Abmessungen wie das US III. Genauso möchte ich es zwar nicht machen, aber das Hauptproblem bei den handelsübliche Kisten ist immer die geringe Höhe.

@ Gerald

Auch ich werde dir eine Skizze zukommen lassen, vielleicht bist du ja die Lösung für mein Problem?! :beeten 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

*lach* ein forumseigener Kistenmacher  

also ich hab bei so etwas ja eher linke Hände, wenn ich das auch noch alles selber bauen wollte werde ich wohl nie fertig 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

also ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr beide, eure skizzen auch hier mal hochladet


----------



## Testpilot (5. Feb. 2009)

Eigentlich ist es eher ein Prospekt des Utrasieve das ich gefunde habe. 

Eine Skizze ist diese hier, mit Reinigungsautomatik 
Da wurde ich aber mittlerweile von Wolf eines besseren belehrt, dass es so im Schwerkraftsystem nicht funzt.
Danke nochmal dafür 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1072/


----------



## schrope (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

@Claudia & Timo,

die gezeigt Skizze ist eine gepumpte Version, die geht nicht als Schwerkraft.
Für Schwerkraft muss eine Niveauregelung eingebaut sein, welche den Durchfluss und den Wasserstand regelt.

@Ralf
Ich habe zur Zeit nur eine Konstruktionszeichnung für die Kunsstoffteile zur Hand, aber ich stell mal ein Bild von der 3D Version hier ein, so wie ich mir das Vorstelle, mit Sieb und Niveauregelung. 

Bis dann....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (5. Feb. 2009)

*Re: AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*



schrope schrieb:


> ...die gezeigt Skizze ist eine gepumpte Version, die geht nicht als Schwerkraft.
> Für Schwerkraft muss eine Niveauregelung eingebaut sein, welche den Durchfluss und den Wasserstand regelt.



Sag ich doch 

hab dazu aber auch schon Ideen das umzusetzen. Ist nicht allzu schwer


----------



## Testpilot (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

So Ihr lieben, ich habe da mal eben eine Skizze für ein Bogensiebfilter mit Niveauausgleich hingeschmiert. Drei bis vier Fragen habe ich jetzt aber


Sollte man den Bereich um Punkt eins vor Wassereinbruch schutzen?

Wenn ja wie, mittels Dichtung oder reicht dort eine sehr enges Spaltmaß aus?

Wie wirkt sich ein enges Spaltmaß (2) nach einigen Monaten Betrieb aus, bewegt sich da dann noch etwas ?


Den "Schwimmer" (3) der das Schwert nach oben fährt wollte ich aus einem 110er KG Rohr herstellen der zu 2/3 mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Zudem sollte dieser in der Höhe änderbar sein. Sprich Arretierung mittels Langlöchern und Metallbändern am Schwert. 

Unter dem Spaltsieb wollte ich zwei Rasensprenger (4) (Regner) installieren um das Sieb im eingebauten Zustand zu reinigen und Ablagerungen auszuspülen. Das Probiere ich aber zuvor mit meinem alten Rasensprenger aus  
Die Maße des Ganzen stelle ich mir ca so vor.
Höhe 70cm, Breite 70, Tiefe 70


----------



## Platin (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo Timo



> Sollte man den Bereich um Punkt eins vor Wassereinbruch schutzen?


Ist auch beim US III nicht 100% dicht. Ein Paar Tropfen kommen da immer durch. 
Wenn ich denn US über Nacht abschalte, ist am nächsten Morgen die rechte (große) Kammer vollgelaufen.



> Wenn ja wie, mittels Dichtung oder reicht dort eine sehr enges Spaltmaß aus?


Hier mal ein Bild vom fabrikfertigen US, hoffe das hilft Dir weiter: 
(die benutzen solche Gummilippen)
 

Zum Schwimmer: Meinst Du da reicht das Volumen eines 110er KG-Rohr, um das Schwert nach oben zu drücken 
Ich kann Dir nur sagen wie es beim US III ist. 
Dort reicht der Schwimmer bis unter die erste Kammer, also von der Fläche her recht groß 
(wenn man oben rein schaut sieht man nur den halben Schwimmer!).

Gutes Gelingen, ich werde hier interessiert mitlesen.


----------



## Testpilot (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hi Thorsten,

danke für das Bild!!

An solche Gummilippen dachte ich auch 
An eine hunderprozentige Dichtigkeit glaube ich auch nicht. Es sollte halt nur nicht den laufenden Betrieb beeinflussen bzw das ganze Dreckwasser in die Kammer laufen 

Ich denke das ein 110er Rohr mit einer Länge von 50cm ausreichend sein sollte um das Schwert zu bewegen ?!

Wie leichtgängig ist der Mechanismus beim US?


----------



## Platin (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo,

also sichtbare Schwebeteilchen kommen nicht an den Gummilippen vorbei, aber das Wasser findet halt immer seinen eigenen Weg 

Das Schwert samt Schwimmer lässt sich leicht bewegen. (gut gefertigt)

In den Schwimmer vom US soll man 3 Liter Wasser einfüllen. 
Ob 50cm KG-Rohr reichen, hängt sicher auch vom Gewicht des Schwertes ab


----------



## Testpilot (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

So schwer kann es nicht sein.
68x35x2cm, lass es zwei Kilo wiegen.

Wenn man das KG Rohr zu 2/3 füllt müsste der Auftrieb eigentlich genügen.


----------



## Platin (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo Timo

Soll der halbe Kreis links in Deiner Skizze der Einlauf sein?
Wenn ja: Ich würde ihn auf keinen Fall auf dieser Höhe platzieren!!!
Der Dreck würde sich unter dem Einlauf absetzen.
Wenn Du den Einlauf so weit wie möglich nach unten setzt, würden Dreck, Blätter und Co, die nicht beim ersten mal über das Schwert kommen, 
immer wieder der Wasserströmung ausgesetzt sein und dann im zweiten oder dritten Anlauf drüber kommen.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Ja das sollte eigentlich der Einlauf sein.
da soll der ganz nach oben??


----------



## schrope (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hi!

nein, ganz nach unten.
Schau mal hier, so wird es beim US III gemacht.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

hehe und ich wundere mich schon .......
Gut, weiter runter ist kein Problem, Danke!!


----------



## schrope (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hi!

und wie weit bist du bez. Kiste schon gekommen?
Hast du mit dem Bau des Siebfilters schon begonnen?

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Nein, habe ich noch nicht ....


----------



## Joggibär (2. März 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo,
Ich möchte auch einen Filter selberbauen und überlege welchen Behälter man nehmen kann.
Hat jemand schon davon gehört einen Behälter aus Kunststoffplatten (10 mm)
selber zu bauen

Guss Wolfgang


----------



## schrope (2. März 2009)

*AW: Große "PE-Kiste" für Bogensiebfilter ??*

Hallo!

nicht nur davon gehört! Füttere mal die Suchfunktion damit, es haben schon mehrere versucht bzw. gemacht.

Ich wollte es auch, aber für meine Maße war mir dann das Material zu teuer, und ich weiß nicht ob ich diese dann 100% dicht verschweißen kann, zudem sie auch noch dem Wasserdruck standhalten soll!

Also, wiege ab ob die Kosten für's Material okay sind und ob du Kunststoffschweißen kannst, bzw. jemanden dafür hast.

Die billigste Variante ist es auf keinen Fall! 

Ein Link noch zur Firma Mamo die solche Kisten nach Kundenwunsch fertigt.
Kannst ja mal deine Skizze dort hinschicken und anbieten lassen.

MfG,
Peter


----------

